# C'est quoi le taux de multidiffusion ?



## Snoopy13 (17 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Dans les paramètres de ma Borne Airport Extrême, dans les paramètres, il y a "Taux de multidiffusion" qu'est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## Zyrol (17 Novembre 2007)

Google est ton ami 



trouv&#233 a dit:


> la configuration du taux de multidiffusion contr&#244;le la vitesse &#224; laquelle la borne d&#8217;acc&#232;s transmet des paquets de diffusion et de multidiffusion. Ceci s&#8217;av&#232;re utile si vous utilisez une application &#224; multidiffusion, telle que certains serveurs d&#8217;encha&#238;nement audio/vid&#233;o, et que vous souhaitez contr&#244;ler la qualit&#233; de transmission. En clair : si vous d&#233;cidez d'une valeur de taux de multidiffusion &#233;lev&#233;, vous devenez moins tol&#233;rant sur la capacit&#233; des ordinateurs &#224; demander des d&#233;bits &#233;lev&#233;s sur le r&#233;seau AirPort. Et surtout, si vous le baisser &#224; 1 Mb/s, vous pouvez augmenter la port&#233;e du r&#233;seau AirPort (mais la diff&#233;rence de port&#233;e n'est pas indiqu&#233;e par Apple)


----------



## lol51 (8 Septembre 2013)

Zyrol a dit:


> Google est ton ami



Ce qui est assez ironique car cette réponse apparaît en première position dans google...


----------

